# Compatible fish with engineer goby



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

I am looking to add an engineer goby to my tank, I just started 35g cube tank... hoping for a couple designer clowns, a royal gramma as flame tail or similar blenny and an engineer goby... my fear is the tank is slightly too small for the engineer, and he will become territorial toward the blenny and royal gramma...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Eng gobies need a deep sandbed with LR rubble mixed in as they like to make extensive burrows.

Like cichlids, they are territorial but just around the burrow opening and they will eat whatever will fit in their mouths.

Really not suited for systems with a footprint smaller than 4'x2' due to potential size and behavior. Largest I have seen raised in a home/commercial system is about 8" and thick as 3 fingers in a 500gal but you rarely see it out and about unless it's feeding time.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

wtac said:


> Eng gobies need a deep sandbed with LR rubble mixed in as they like to make extensive burrows.
> 
> Like cichlids, they are territorial but just around the burrow opening and they will eat whatever will fit in their mouths.
> 
> Really not suited for systems with a footprint smaller than 4'x2' due to potential size and behavior. Largest I have seen raised in a home/commercial system is about 8" and thick as 3 fingers in a 500gal but you rarely see it out and about unless it's feeding time.


I have never seen engineer goby more than the thickness of a thumb (1") and they are always 12-14", not sure we addre talking about the same fish


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In the wild they are slender wrt length and thickness. In captivity, proportions can be off with certain species and to complicate matters, individual specimens.

Never seen a grown from 4" fresh import to typical full size in captivity. Full size eng gobies you have to dig out from the burrowed mound and usually 2-6 adults depending on the burrow size. The small ones are collected and there are TONS per mound that venture out.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

wtac said:


> In the wild they are slender wrt length and thickness. In captivity, proportions can be off with certain species and to complicate matters, individual specimens.
> 
> Never seen a grown from 4" fresh import to typical full size in captivity. Full size eng gobies you have to dig out from the burrowed mound and usually 2-6 adults depending on the burrow size. The small ones are collected and there are TONS per mound that venture out.


I have seen plenty of hobbyists growth them ro full size in captivity from a little 2" fish


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The strange and wonders of nature in a confined box.

That's awesome that others you know are "doing right" by these animals. 

As one that worked primarily with the ugly and seldom talked about aspects of this hobby/industry, have to give you and your fellow group of hobbiests a double thumbs up and buy a round or two of drinks.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

My Engineer Goby is 14 inches long and 2 inches around, i have Clowns in the tank and small shrimp and he doesn,t bother with them, the tank is a 125 gl 6 ft tank, a 35 gl is too small. Mine rearrainges the sand bed and digs big time.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Hamish said:


> My Engineer Goby is 14 inches long and 2 inches around, i have Clowns in the tank and small shrimp and he doesn,t bother with them, the tank is a 125 gl 6 ft tank, a 35 gl is too small. Mine rearrainges the sand bed and digs big time.


Thank you...2" diameter or around?
2" around is like a thumb.

Either way looks like I will be avoiding him...


----------

